# 23 Male, my recovery experience so far



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello all,

Request all to go through my intro : http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/11998-23-year-old-male-new-here

So, after increasing my dosage to 75, during my next visit my doctor increased it to 100. I would like to specify that while I was on 75(3rd week of recovery) my life was as good as life before thyroid. After increasing it to 100, some of the syntoms returned, some added to the list, difficult breathing, high bpm, stomach upset were some of them. At the start of my 4th week I got a test done again, following are the results from the same, I am making a kind of a table to compare the old values with the new ones.

-----------15-4-2015----------11-5-2015

T3-------52 (60-200)---------91.54 (60-180)

T4-------3.6 (4.5-12)---------8.8 (4.5-12)

TSH----49.46(0.3-5.5)-------1.16 (0.3-5.5)

So, I went to the doctor with these reports expecting him to reduce my dosage back to 75. But he said that I need to take 100mg and see if my tsh goes below 0.3. So my question is- Is this how a dosage is fixed?

Also,

I was feeling very depressed, alternate Diarrhea and constipation, floating stool etc, so I decided to get celiac tests done, the results of which were negative.

My present state is that I have taken a holiday from office because today morning was not really pleasant, stomach was upset and was feeling a different kind of low and depressed. Was having a sore throat, minor cough and cold since yesterday. Sore throat made swallowing saliva difficult, though it seems to be improving now. BPM was also fluctuating(78,88,95,105). So I got my blood test done again today. Waiting for the reports now as I badly want to reduce the dosage as I am pretty sure that I am on excess dosage. Please share your views on this.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you clarify if those results are free t4 and free t3 or totals?


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Could you clarify if those results are free t4 and free t3 or totals?


I do not have any idea about that. I didnt specifically ask for Free T3, T4. I told them I need my T3, T4 and TSH so I guess it is not free T3 and T4. I am unable to attach the report for the blood test that was carried out today morning as the size limit is 20 kb.

Following are the values of the same:

T3 78.11 (60.00 - 181.00 ng/dl)
METHOD : CHEMILUMINESCENCE,COMPETITIVE IMMUNOASSAY
T4 9.60 (4.50 - 12.60 µg/dl)
METHOD : CHEMILUMINESCENCE,COMPETITIVE IMMUNOASSAY
TSH 0.46 (0.35 - 5.50 µIU/mL)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, well...the totals often track closely with the frees. So, assuming that they are total values and assuming that you are like many of us where totals are tracking similar, you are still hypo, according to that free t3 level.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Ok, well...the totals often track closely with the frees. So, assuming that they are total values and assuming that you are like many of us where totals are tracking similar, you are still hypo, according to that free t3 level.


I am still Hypo? I didnt get it, my reports are withing the range right? I confirmed with the doctor, these are not free values, my doctor said that free t3 and t4 tests are done in cases of pregnant ladies.

Also,

After my yesterdays visit to my doctor, he reduced my dosage to 88mg. He stressed upon iron supplements for my weakness and mood swings, he has given a tablet called Livogen for my iron needs.

The worst part is that he has given me an anti-biotic for my stomach problems of mucus stool, floating stool and diarrhea etc. The tablet's name is Nizonide 500(Nitazoxanide). I have to take these tablets twice a day for 3 days(Total 6 tablets)

But, me and my family have decided that we will try homeopathy for my stool problems for 3 days, if it solves the problem we wont be taking the antibiotic. We would like to do without the antibiotic. I have suffered from thyphoid twice within the last 5 years and we believe the antibiotics given during that time have lead to Hashimoto.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Could someone please Resolve my query.
update: i am having sinus problems along with stomach problems now.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your labs are Total based on ranges.

It would be best if you could ask for Free T-4 and Free T-3 labs to track your thyroid levels.

I have found that Total 4 does not track at all with FT-4

Total 3 seems to track with FT-3 and you would still be hypo based on your total 3 lab value.

Why does your doctor want your TSH lower? 1 is about right and also, TSH can lag up to 6 weeks.

If you are not taking a good probiotic it may help your stool and sinus issues.

Be sure to take your iron supplements at least 4 hours away from your thyroid replacement med's.

Take your thyroid replacement with a full 8 oz of water.

Whenever thyroid hormones move, up or down it can cause some of the issues you are experiencing. Time usually will resolve those issues and you are nowhere near being over medicated do it's not due to that, rather your body is starting to function properly.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

I dont really know why he wants a lower TSH. I have already reached 0.46....the lowest range is 0.35, i am scared that it might reduce below 0.35 if I take the medicine for 4-5 days more....but I dont know why, my doctor insists that I have a doseage of 88mg for 21 days and do not get my blood tested during the same period. Is there a risk in this? Is my treatment right or is my doctor crazy? I have entered the 5th week of treatment already.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

BUMP!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You should get your blood tested about six to eight weeks after you start the meds and/or change dosage. Getting blood work taken before that period doesn't really help much, since it takes a while for your body to "catch up" with the new dose.

I don't know if your doctor is crazy, but...I think you have a right to ask why he wants the TSH that low. You also must get your free t4 and free t3 tested. It's really impossible to say if you are being treated properly without those tests.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes, the doctor had advised to get the blood test done after a month. But I was way too scared to give it that much time, so decided to do it almost every week. But now I am going to wait for 3 weeks for the next test. Which is going to be T3, T4, TSH, FT3, FT4 and also TPO Anti bodies. Please suggest if I need to do anymore. Also, as suggested by your goodself and some other members of this forum, I got my ultra sound done a long time back. I am unable to attach the scanned copies because due to some reason this site is not allowing me to attach files above 20kb. It was enlarged and it suggested hypothyroidism as I already knew. The exact conclusion goes like: Thyroid gland mildly enlarged with decreased echogenicity. The lobe sizes I am mentioning below:
Right lobe measures 3.9 x 1.4 x 1.2 cm
Left lobe measures 3.9 x 2.2 x 1.4 cm

Thank you for the help. This forum is helping me a lot with the emotional backing I need.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Update: My stomach problems have improved, but not completely healed with the homeopathic. The mucus from the stool have gone...but I can still feel that my stomach is upset every morning before i defecate. The stools float most of the times. Talked about this with my mom who also has thyroid said that she has had stomach problems all her life since being hypo. She has controlled it with homeopathy and anti-acids and by limiting outside food. So if the stomach never really heals after thyroid, do I take the antibiotics my doctor gave me?


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Also, should me and my mom go gluten free? And if yes, what are the points to consider and any tips.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not completely on board with the idea that the stomach never heals after you have thyroid issues. My stomach is fine.  So I can't offer any advice.

I will say that I think the whole gluten-free thing is something you might want to try, but don't expect it to be a cure-all. If you aren't gluten sensitive, it won't have much of an impact. I'm not gluten sensitive so I gobble it up without issues.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the reply. Even I do not think I am gluten sensative, and I guess I am just being paranoid and it is too early to jump on a conclusion. My dosage hasn't been finalized as of now. Thankfully I am feeling like what I used to before hypothyroidism since the last 4 hours. Hope this continues.

Thanks for the support.

Anyone who has any idea about the gutt can contribute. Any input would be greatly approciated.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Update: Although most of my syntoms have reduced considerably, i am still having a terrible hair loss. I have now been taking T3 since 7 weeks. Can someone tell me when will this stop?


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Update: Today i felt very bad when i got up. When i checked my heartbeat it was 110. Also, when I was taking a bath today (hot water) my heart rate reached 140. Someone please help me. I am not feeling right. Am I on a high dose or a low dose. Currently taking 88mg.


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Suraj;

I would definitely let your doctor know what is going on. Your symptoms are consistent with too high a dose of T3- but I wouldn't change your dose until you take to your doctor and get bloodwork to see where your levels are at.

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, from what I've read it can take time to get dosing correct.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I would like to mention that as the day progressed my heartbeat averaged about 90-100 throughout. Was able to have a little lunch, some snacks in the evening and a little dinner. The day has passed somehow. Was feeling cold today for an hour inspire of the temperature being 32. I am going to ask my doctor to reduce my dosage.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Also, i called my doctor and told him about this. He said to get the blood test done, he will adjust the dose after seeing that. He did not mention if he will increase or decrease it though.


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

Increased resting HR is typically an indication of too much T3. Feeling cold is a symptom of low T3. This is why its important to check your levels. You may still be getting used to your T3 meds. Track your symptoms and write them down EVERY day. Also track supplements and vitamins as well. Write lab results down- keep track of everything! Its hard when you don't feel well but its the best way to see what works, what doesn't, if symptoms get worse or better.

Hoping you feel better soon!

Lori


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

I am writing down my symtoms on a daily basis. I would like to mention that the doctor has given me iron supplements, but I have not taken it as I already have adequate levels of iron, ferritin and every other thing related to iron. Is it really necessary to take iron? I know it is necesaary in a woman's case. But is it necessary in a man too? Whenever I tried to have the iron supplement it has given me a lot of gas problems.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Do some internet research.

I was told by my Doctor men do not need iron supplements unless you are anemic or low on iron.

It can actually be dangerous.

Warnings of this are even printed on iron supplement bottles.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

I am seriously doubtfull about my iron supplementation. Have done a blood test this morning, going to post the reports once I have them. I have finished my antibiotic course for my gastro problems. But today again i saw white mucus in my stool. This is concerning me alot now. What could be the cause of this. I was feeling a little cold yesterday afternoon and evening. I have read that cold body temperature leads to candidia growth which can cause white mucus. Any idea what could be causing that?


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Update: I tried an endocrinologist for a 2nd opinion, he told me that all my symptoms including my gastro problems are in my mind and are psychological. He told me to visit a psychiatrist for the same. However, for my high heart beat he told be to reduce my dosage to 75mg from my previous dosage of 88mg. He told me this would be an under treatment but it will reduce my heart beat. And I have felt an improvisation in my heart rate ever since I am on 75mg. Stomach problems are same though. I hope reducing the dosage to 50 will solve that too. Please note that I weigh 50kgs and my height is 5'6.

My latest reports are here.

For some reason it is not allowing me to attach files above 20kb.

Below are the results:

T3 65 (60 - 200)
T4 7.8 (4.5 - 12.0)
TSH 1.69 (0.30 - 5.5)
FT3 2.4 (1.7 - 4.2)
FT4 1.4 (0.70 - 1.80)


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

As mentioned in my earlier post, my doctor reduced my dosage to 75mg. It had definitely inproved my life to an extent, but today morning I woke up with heart palpitations again. Waking up to that bad feeling has an effect on the entire day. It induces fear that the same episode may occur again. So I was wondering if I sould reduce my dosage to 62.5....Without talking to my doctor. Would this be advisable. Please note that i am in the 9th week of treatment now and my dosage hasn't yet been finalized. Age 23, weight dropped to 50kgs. It was 56 2 months ago. Although the weightloss would be blamed on the loss of appetite due tk my stomach problems. But I am sure that with a reduced weight the dosage should also be reduced. Please suggest the way forward.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

I wake up in the night with a panic attack is what I meant. And when I checked my heart rate, it was quite high.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had a TSI test yet?


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Have you had a TSI test yet?


No. What is the use of that?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It is a stimulating immunoglobin. It essentially gives the feeling of being hyper (panic attacks, jittery feelings, sweating, anxiety, increased heart rate/blood pressure, etc) while your labs show hypo.

It would be good to ask for it to be tested. With TSI, it's very hard to stabilize on meds.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> It is a stimulating immunoglobin. It essentially gives the feeling of being hyper (panic attacks, jittery feelings, sweating, anxiety, increased heart rate/blood pressure, etc) while your labs show hypo. It would be good to ask for it to be tested. With TSI, it's very hard to stabilize on meds.


I only get panic attacks while I get up in the morning, the panic attacks lead to increased heart rate. I dont think I get any other hyperthyroidism symptoms. The only thing that helps me is reducing the dosage. I can get them tested on my own. In India we can get any test done on our own.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello all,

I felt normal for a good 3 weeks after my dose was reduced to 75. Neither was i feeling cold nor was my heart racing too much...but today again I felt a bit uneasy and on checking my heart rate I came to know that it was 120. Please note that I have been taking medications since 65 days now. Do I need to further resuce my dosage so as to feel better?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have not had an ultrasound of your thyroid you should request one. It seems to me that with your inability to stabilize that there must be nodule involvement.

I also agree that you need to have TSI and TPO antibodies testing at minimum.

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Just an update:

I am completely fine since many days now, the stomach troubles, elevated heart rate and everything else was due to the stress I took after being diagnosed. Went to a psychiatrist, got treatment and now living a full life. Being a hypochondriac and being diagnosed with such a disease had a bad effect on me. But thankfully all os stable now. Although I do worry a lot about type 1 diabetes alot since I've read that people with Hashimoto get another illness later in their life....but apart from that I am living the life I used to life before my Thyroid issues, just with a pill per day. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What is your medication and how much Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I peronally am very appreciative of the follow up to the thread. Was just wondering this morning about the process and real steps in dosing. Especially since the healing process seems opaque to me (not a hypocondriac, or at least wasnt, but i do seem to have more symptoms than I can find or contradictory ones. Was told i was hypothyroidal). Still unmedicated, just got the first part of RAIU this morning (pill). Curious to get started, get results from second round of blood work, imaging, and hear that biopsy not needed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I will be most interested in the results of the RAIU! How are you feeling?


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

I have had an ultra sound in which my thyroid was slightly enlarged, the TPO anti bodies were 1300. I am currently on 75mg thyronorm(name of tablet in india). The dosing procedure depends from doctor to doctor. My doctor gradually increased my doseage..


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just catching up -- I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better. Wishing you continued good health!


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot. Now I am visiting a gastro specialist for my stomach troubles. I will keep this thread active so that other people suffering from hypothyroid like me can know that it is possible to lead a completely normal life just with 1 pil per day.


----------

